# Happy Birthday Buffy ^^



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Today is the day I picked as Buffy's birthday based on info I got from her rescue, so she turned one year old today, give or take a few days. 

Lots of puppy pics because, well, they're the best ...
At the foster (8 weeks old)


















First days home (9 weeks old)


















3 months old


















4 months old









5 months old


















(more)


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

A couple more 5 month ones


















7 months old


















First trip to the beach, around 8 months old









About 9 months old


















About 11.5 months









Oh I tried to take one with my (fat) cat Zero for size reference, but it didn't quite work.









I think that's it. Happy birthday little girl ^^


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy birthday, Buffy!

She was such a cute pup, and is such a pretty dog. I think her coloring has gotten even more striking as she's aged. And I love the ears!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

happy birthday buffy!  

she is absolutely beautiful!  i really thought she was a much bigger dog. too cute!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Happy birthday buffy! I remember when you brought her home (and that pic of her sleeping with her tongue out). I love that her ears stood up and I agree that her coloring is fabulous!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks =)

And, yeah, my photos never really show her size well. She was 16" at the shoulders and 30 lbs. as of two weeks ago. (She could probably stand to lose a pound or two.)

Edit: And I actually liked when her ears were folded too, but also like them standing up. She used to get so many comments about her goofy ears. One or the other will still fold down when she's really, really tired.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Happy birthday! She's such a unique looking dog! I love her coloring! And of course, I love the big radar ears!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! She is so beautiful, and I too am a fan of her ears!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha I love seeing the evolution of her ears. Happy birthday, Buffy!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

omg she is sooooo adorable! What kind of dog is she, part boxer maybe? she is just so pretty. habby bday!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone.



amavanna said:


> omg she is sooooo adorable! What kind of dog is she, part boxer maybe? she is just so pretty. habby bday!


Her breed mix is a mystery. I've heard boxer a lot but I really don't know. Her mom looked a lot like her, with folded ears, but she was only 15 lbs. The rescue guessed her mom was probably part Pug, and I think I agree with that. We most often hear Pug, Pit Bull, Rat Terrier, Boston Terrier, GSD, Boxer and ACD as possible mixes. I think she's just a mix of many things. Oh, she's from Virginia so common Southern breeds are also a possibility. Someone here on DF had a Catahoula mix that she looks like a lot. Breed guesses are always welcome. =P

And, we have lots of snow here today, so one more photo:








Those are tree branches weighed down to the ground under the weight of the snow.


----------

